# This Old Gothic House



## Meanderer (May 10, 2020)

Iconic Couple....Father and Daughter.

https://tellmeastory-marcia.blogspot.com/2014/11/american-gothic-house.html


----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (May 10, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Iconic Couple....Father and Daughter.
> View attachment 103840


Weren't they featured in an old corn flakes commercial, too?


----------



## jujube (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Weren't they featured in an old corn flakes commercial, too?


"So buy our Corn Flakes, you country corn flakes!"  Gotta like the hard sell - particularly when delivered complete with a condescending put down!


----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (May 10, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> "So buy our Corn Flakes, you country corn flakes!"  Gotta like the hard sell - particularly when delivered complete with a condescending put down!


That wasn't the one I meant...  I can't seem to find it, but think it was Kellogg's.


----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2020)

American Gothic: Painting, Artist & Meaning

Grant Wood 





*Rural Beginnings*

*Grant Wood* was born in Iowa on February 13, 1891. His spent his childhood on a farm until his father died when he was ten. His mother then moved him and his sister to the more urban Cedar Rapids. Farm life and the Midwestern traditions of his childhood reappeared in Wood's later works.  Wood's interest in art developed early. In high school, Wood was involved with the drama department designing sets for the school plays and creating illustrations for school publications. After graduating high school in 1910, Wood went to the Minneapolis School of Design and Handicraft. Here he learned many other skills that would benefit him throughout his career. These included metalworking, jewelry, and furniture making. He moved to Chicago in 1913 and opened his own shop. He would stay there until his mother's illness brought him back to Iowa in 1916.

*Travels Bring Inspiration*
Upon his return to Iowa, Wood taught school to support his mother and sister. He was also able to continue work on his art. After a few years, he was able to travel to Europe, enrolling in the Académie Julian and exhibiting his work in Paris. While there Wood viewed the work of the Impressionists, whose themes influenced his work. What really affected him, though, was a 1928 trip to Germany. There he viewed 15th and 16th century Flemish and German artwork, especially the works of Jan van Eyck. He chose to emulate their styles in his works.

*Regionalism Rises*
During this time, a new art movement was emerging in America, mainly in the Midwest. This new form of art was referred to as Regionalism, and Wood was one of its main leaders. Regionalism rose to prominence during the 1930s. It was a very American movement, as works produced during this time focused on depicting scenes of home and farm life. Regionalism artists rejected the modern art movements such as cubism that were coming over from Europe in favor of more rural scenes. It was during this time that Wood began painting his most famous piece, _American Gothic_.


----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2020)

_American Gothic_: A Curator Answers the Top Five FAQs
*1. Is this the original? *
This is a great question, especially with the rapid circulation of images in our world today. _American Gothic_ has become so famous as an image that many people don’t realize that it actually was—and still is—a painting. In their minds, it is no longer an object. In some ways, the idea of an original has become degraded in our digital era. And so what I often try to re-instill in people’s minds is that this is an actual painting, a physical object that you can come and see, and that it is only here at the Art Institute, and yes, it is the original.




The artist's name is seen at bottom right, on coveralls.


----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Davey Do (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2020)

American Gothic by Gordan Parks, 1942


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2020)

Davey Do said:


> View attachment 103885


Oh I just love this @Davey Do ! I saved this.  Hahahahaha!


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2020)

*Grant Wood's dentist and sister were the models for the painting.*


----------



## In The Sticks (May 10, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> "So buy our Corn Flakes, you country corn flakes!"  Gotta like the hard sell - particularly when delivered complete with a condescending put down!


I find it interesting that cereal was invented to curb our libidos.


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2020)

Barn, surf couple


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Mister E (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Jun 19, 2020)

Any more pics and I think I will lose the plot. Hilarious.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2020)

Inside the American Gothic House.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2020)

Beyond this old gothic house.






Woman with plants by Grant Wood often spoofed as Mother-in-law's tongue.

http://totallyhistory.com/art-history/grant-wood-paintings/


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## bowmore (Oct 12, 2020)

From our Fall Foliage trip in New England


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Beyond this old gothic house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Aunt Bea , I have never seen any of Grant Wood's work besides American Gothic and his self portrait. Thanks for the link. They're so beautiful!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## bowmore (Jun 30, 2021)

This was taken on a Fall Foliage tour of New England


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2021)

An abandoned Gothic revival home built in the 1840's​


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2021)

American Gothic House's Kitchen


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 25, 2022)

American Gothic Barn - Mount Vernon, Iowa


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2022)

Even made the Rocky Horror show, Magenta and Riff Raff.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 29, 2022)

_Who Was Grant Wood?_
_



_​_Grant Wood_​_ Biography
(1891–1942)

Grant Wood was an American painter who is best known for the iconic work 'American Gothic.'
Who Was Grant Wood?​"Grant Wood was an American painter who is best known for his work depicting the Midwest. In 1930, he exhibited his most famous painting, American Gothic. Among the most iconic and recognizable images in American art, it helped propel Wood to fame and launch the Regionalist movement, of which Wood became the de facto spokesperson."  (READ MORE)_


----------



## DebraMae (Sep 29, 2022)




----------

